# Commuter: Mech or Hydro Discs?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm building up my new Voodoo Wazoo for a daily commuter specifically for foul weather (snow, ice, rain)

What brakes should I put on the bike? And why?

I've largely been satisfied with BB7 Road disc brakes, but I saw the price of going to hydraulics to be just a couple bucks more (apparently having a job makes everything more affordable!). 

Is there any advantage or disadvantage? 

I did some research but it seems there's fanboys/girls on both sides of the fence.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Well obviously the advantage to BB7s is that you can use drop bars. Hydros vs BB7s is a pretty nebulous question though. What mdoels are you looking at? Might be worth perusing the brake forum at MTBR.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I was going to say that hydraulics are overkill on a road bike but I'm sure someone would come back and say the same about any disk on a road bike. 
I have used both. I find BB-7's on my road bike work fine for me. Probably the main advantage offered by mechanical is the simplicity in maintenance and adjustment.
I've always found hydraulic brakes to be superior to mechanical in about any other way.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Mech is fine*

On my previous commuter, a heavy steel drop-bar with bb5's, I had plenty of power and control, never wanted more brakes, even heading down 15% hills in the wet, with two panniers of stuff.

Can't see a need for hydraulic, but, of course, I am sure SOMEone can.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

It's actually the low maintenance of a well sealed hydraulic system that would appeal to me. Also I feel like I'm constantly turning dials with the BB7s on my mountain bike.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I will be building up a new commuter soon with disc brakes, so I am starting the same process of figuring this out. From what I have heard/ read the BB7 is a very solid system, but then I am 155 pounds: how much do you weigh? If you are worried about it make sure what ever frame you get can fit larger rotors- that should help with heat and power no? And how steep/ slick on your roads? Has anyone used the other brand of road discs- Hayes or something like that: are they harder to find??

MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

For commuting purposes, something else to consider are rack and fender compatibility. I use a Wazoo as well and, after looking at the rear triangle, I am not sure a disk setup would fit all that well.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I'd have to agree with everyone the BB7s, they are nice but they're definitely not low maintenance. 

I figured a hydro system would allow me to install and forget it. I know it is overkill, but considering the current standard is BB7, hydro would only be about a $30-100 up-charge depending on the route I take which isn't too big of a deal with me. 

The main thing I'm afraid of with hydro, since I'm also not too familiar with how to set them up (obviously I'll learn if I go that way) and if dealing with DOT/Oil fluids is really that big of a hassle. 

I've read about re-bleeding stories etc... and the fluid boiling and the brakes failing. I'm guessing that's only something hardcore downhillers should worry about?

BTW I weight a 135# and I'm looking at Hayes and Avid brakes right now. Going 160mm rotors. No need for 205's. 

I'm aiming to put a rear (disc) rack on it, with discs front and rear, but more likely disc front and canti rear. Speaking of cantis, suggestions? I'm going salmon pad route likely.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I much prefer hydro to mechanical brakes on my mountain bike. However, I'd prefer any rim brake to disc on a commuter.

To me disk brake pads cost too much and don't last long enough for a commuter. I like my commuter to be cheap to operate, and require minimal maintenance.

My $0.02.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was just going through the same dillema. i chose to go with bb7s for a few reasons.
- i know them
- i have never bled brakes and am scared
- a tad bit cheaper
- i know them

i am happy to see other people have to turn lots of knobs to get them to work. i thought i just had them set up poorly. the bb7s on the cross bike are pretty fussy, but the old-style avid i have on my old mtb is just fine. go figure.

oh, another reason to go bb7 is you can add a problem solver if you wanna run dropbars. wont be the most fun to set up, but it can be done. with hydros you need to run the hydro specific levers


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I much prefer hydro to mechanical brakes on my mountain bike. However, I'd prefer any rim brake to disc on a commuter.
> 
> To me disk brake pads cost too much and don't last long enough for a commuter. I like my commuter to be cheap to operate, and require minimal maintenance.
> 
> My $0.02.



I agree. A commuting bike needs to be cheap enough or non-descript enough that you can park it, lock it and leave it and not worry about it being stolen. 

Commuting is not about image or showing off your bling; it is about getting to work safely and cheaply. An expensive disc brake on a flashy frame just makes you a target for theives.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny, I've been running BB7 on my mtn bike for a year now and have had no problems. After initial setup, they have been a "set it and forget it" product. I've put probably 100+ hours on that bike this year and after the first 10 hours or so, they have been faultless.
I just built up a Fargo with BB5 front and BB7 rear and those too are fine after initial cable stretch and bedding in of the rotors.
I'm not sure of the validitity, but I trust this source, a friend of mine told me that with mechanical you'll have less issues in the cold weather. I assume he means that there may be some problems with fluid in regards to either expansion or contraction in really cold weather. Since it is water free, I am going to have to lean towards contraction, which may then in theory cause some performance issues.
All in all though, I think the cost savings on mechanical are hard to beat. Pads will last FOREVER compared to rim brake (I totally disagree with the other poster who said just the opposite).


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Fai Mao said:


> I agree. A commuting bike needs to be cheap enough or non-descript enough that you can park it, lock it and leave it and not worry about it being stolen.
> 
> Commuting is not about image or showing off your bling; it is about getting to work safely and cheaply. An expensive disc brake on a flashy frame just makes you a target for theives.


I couldn't disagree more. I put close to 5000 miles a year on my commuter -- more than any other bike I own. I do not want to spend all of those miles on a cheap bike.

My next commuter will be custom, with lots of low-maintenance (ie, expensive) components and disc brakes.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay. I bought 'em.

I got a really good deal on a set of XT 760 Hydrodraulics front and rear, rotors, and IS mounts for 108 shipped (thank you ebay!) 

one more "stupid" question... shimano mineral oil doesn't freeze right? I don't know if it's regular mineral oil or a mix so I'm wondering if I'll ever have problems in like -10 F degree days


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

m_s said:


> It's actually the low maintenance of a well sealed hydraulic system that would appeal to me. Also I feel like I'm constantly turning dials with the BB7s on my mountain bike.


I have a set of Hayes (original) hydraulic disc brakes on my 2000 Rocky Mountain Vertex. The bike has around 15,000 miles on it. I've replaced the pads once. That's ALL I've done to the brakes. Hydro > Cables.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Heck, CleavesF, if all you weigh is 135 ... couldn't you just drag your toes on the ground?

You could stop that weight with a feather. Those brakes are going to give you whiplash!

I have disc brakes on my commuter (BB7s, not the oil stuff) and I will say there is great comfort there when riding in the rain.

Enjoy your ride! Great price on those brakes, by the way.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the same brakes on my MTB. They have been the lowest maintenance brakes I have ever owned. Set them up once, and ride. I put a new set of pads in after a season and a half. 

I was wondering how they would hold up to foul weather winter commuting. I have not used them in extreme cold or snow yet. I wonder if the oil would get too thick for the pads to retract properly? Let us know how it works out-I was thinking of putting some low end shimano hydros on a winter beater.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are a fair weather commuter, rim brakes are more than adequate. Toss in the venerable Kool Stop Salmon pads and you're solid.
Having said that, my commuter happen to have front disc. (rear is rim brake). I did contemplate on switching to rim brakes for the front. But it was an unnecessary modification. Besides I do ride in the wet. I am using a simple Hayes MX-2 mechanical. Stops real well. Still using the stock pads. Once they are done, I'll replace them with Kool Stop pads. 
For commuting purposes, this is a great set up. Disc brakes and its mechanicals add weight IMHO. Don't need it. I like simplicity and as others posted, maintenance is much easier.


----------



## cry lion (May 28, 2011)

I know i'm a bit late to the party but my take on discs.

Hydros are nice but they are not all made equal.

Everything from Avid is total bullshit, unreliable and lots and lots and lots of problems, avoid like the plague.

Hayes have really crappy feel, don't get these.

Shimano have 0.0% spares for their brakes and 1 year warranty, and they usually break just after 1 year, uses mineral oil, freezes up in the winter. Good feel though while its warm.

Formula, real dot fluid, winter no problem, the allegedly best modulation, extreme power but with control. And I can attest to that. Spares like 5 years after.

Magura , don't know. Mineral oil.

Hope, should be good, Dot fluid.

I have formulas and they are really good, very very good modulation and power. I have one of the higher end models. They only good hydros are Hope and Formula from what I have read, and I have tried everything except Hope and Magura (the discs) Myself.

I'm getting BB7 for my next bike since I prefer the problems a cable gives over the problems hydros give, they all give problems... Its just a matter of preference. 
Cables are more idiot proof and it definitely goes faster fixing something before work, something that you just found out, I mean starting draining fluid with pumps and stuff in the morning, yeah right.


----------

